# Ashtabula crank, neck and black hubs



## Ernest Varney (Oct 27, 2016)

Looking for old school ashtabula crank and neck the black ones preferably, and also looking for black hubs from 80s, front and rear, rear has to be coaster brake style not free wheel style


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey,
I don't recall seeing Ashtabula hubs. Is it possible you're looking for the flat black Shimano MX Coaster brake hub? Also, many of those black front high flanged hubs were also shimano or ACS.

As for the cranks and neck, are you looking for the early flat black ones with "ASHTABULA" molded into them? I've had a few sets of both. They're very cool.

If no one here has what you need, you might go to bmxmuseum.com. Check out the For Sale and Swap Meet sections. With regards to the hubs, all of the ones I've had were drilled for heavier .105 spokes. Something to keep in mind,

What are you building? (Good luck.)


----------



## Ernest Varney (Nov 1, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> Hey,
> I don't recall seeing Ashtabula hubs. Is it possible you're looking for the flat black Shimano MX Coaster brake hub? Also, many of those black front high flanged hubs were also shimano or ACS.
> 
> As for the cranks and neck, are you looking for the early flat black ones with "ASHTABULA" molded into them? I've had a few sets of both. They're very cool.
> ...



Yes those are the hubs im looking for shimano or acs flat black ones and yes the flat black ashtabula crank and stem with the stamped name in them do you have any or know where to get them?And yes as for the hubs im going 120s on them but if you hear or see any please sendem my way


----------



## Ernest Varney (Nov 1, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> Hey,
> I don't recall seeing Ashtabula hubs. Is it possible you're looking for the flat black Shimano MX Coaster brake hub? Also, many of those black front high flanged hubs were also shimano or ACS.
> 
> As for the cranks and neck, are you looking for the early flat black ones with "ASHTABULA" molded into them? I've had a few sets of both. They're very cool.
> ...



Im building a 53 hornet straightbar frame, old school style fork trusses springer seat skiptooth everything no fenders tho its gonna b a nice build its gonna b a winter spring project for when the summer rolls around


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 28, 2016)

I have two loose ACS black front hubs and a pair of scrambler wheels with that same hub in the front and a Bendix 76 rear. Rear hub is chrome tho. I believe all are large gauge spokes. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 28, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## Myke (Dec 27, 2016)

If you can find a Bendix I think you will be happier. I haven't had good luck with the Shimano's on my 26" bikes.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 28, 2016)

The Shimano MX hub is the same as the D model, just has "MX" on the brake arm, and they came in black (they also came in chrome.)

The D models were notorious for breaking the clutch spring inside. I remember breaking mine when I was ten or eleven, and my brother rigged the hub to be an "un-brake."
Kinda like a freewheeling hub, which a few years later, precision products made a kit to turn your coasterbrake into a freewheel.






Found one at a swapmeet. One of these days I'll build a bike for it.


----------

